# Knocking over Water Fountain



## Luna_thekitten (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello all,

I bought my now 10 month old cat a water fountain and she loves drinking from it.

Only issue is that she also likes to play with it and has phases where she constantly tries to knock it over. There are weeks where she doesn't do it at all, but it's not often..

Even when it's full, she manages to knock it over by putting her weight on it.
I tried taping it on the floor but it seems to make it worse as she tries to bite off the tape .

Tried startling her by making a loud sound everytime she tries to etc. and she ll stop for a but before trying it again...

Any advice on how to get her to stop or how to make the fountain heavier?
I'd hate to get rid of it as she drinks much better with it...

Thank you!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Luna_thekitten - many cats like playing with water, perhaps your cat is one of them, 

You could maybe provide her with an alternative source of water play to distract her and she may decide leave the fountain alone. A washing up type bowl of water and some robo-fish might appeal to her

https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Robo-Fish/1082/bn_55197989

One of my cats used to love these when she was a kitten.


----------

